# The EAGLE has landed



## BigGuy (14/11/14)

NOMNESS is not far away folks i can officially say that it has landed in JHB and will be with us shortly, Obviously we will be testing every flavor again before release so bare with us cause this is gonna be epic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## phanatik (14/11/14)

EagleVapors?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/11/14)

Awesome news! Does this mean it will be sooner than 30/11/2014?
@BigGuy, I can help you guys with the testing to speed up the process

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (15/11/14)

Thanks @Imthiaz Khan for the offer but then it would not be a surprise he he he and @phanatik never heard of EagelVapors i used the saying The Eagle has landed because i am a old fart and its a saying we used back in the rundepest when something has arrived.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (15/11/14)

Well folks the NOMNESS is in Durban and i can all but smell it from here as the Courier company is a few KM's away from me. Hopefully Monday we can have a little vape session myself and the HOBBIT and confirm the NOMNESS, will send some photos and then get it ready for all those TANKS,RBA's, RDA's or even if you just want to drink it . And if i get my way with the HOBBIT i reckon i am gonna drop the price even more so that all you junkies can taste the NOMNESS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

This landed eagle juice sounds awesome.... no, wait, that doesn't sound right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/11/14)

The NOMNESS is sitting infront off me and im like YEAH BABY im gonna vape myself into a coma tonight.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> The NOMNESS is sitting infront me off me and im like YEAH BABY im gonna vape myself into a coma tonight.


aaaah you suck dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

@Sir Vape well done on the tease.... 
i can all but taste this myself lol.
lets have a look at what you got for us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (17/11/14)

yeah, the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## BigGuy (17/11/14)

Yeah i love to tease, but no on a serious note we have to test it and make sure its to our high standards as well as that the flavors are spot on to our original specifications or we will not release this to the public. So bare with us it will be available as soon as is humanly possible/ or when i come out of the vape induced coma im about to go into lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/11/14)

NOMNESS has been achieved. Now that i have awoken from my VAPE induced coma i am going to wrestle the little HOBBIT on the price. Cause i know all you okes want to spend more money on your girlfriends and wives this christmas but then also partake in the NOMNESS.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/11/14)

@BigGuy You have such a way with words bru. Bring tears to my eyes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/11/14)

@Sir Vape Dont forget where all the NOMNESS is lol.


----------



## phanatik (17/11/14)

Guys, this is simply NOT ON.  You cannot talk about all this NOMNESS and not give us a glimmer of what is happening!
It is downright diabolic!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (17/11/14)

I vote all the dbn vapers go to the hobbits house and beat the juice out of him  I know where he lives !

As for the big guy though err well we can noob tube(throw mechs) him like Call of Duty style

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy (17/11/14)

@VandaL the only problem dude is it is at my house and i dare any of you to try HA HA HA HA they don't call me the BIGGUY for nothing lol  i need my mommy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

VandaL said:


> I vote all the dbn vapers go to the hobbits house and beat the juice out of him  I know where he lives !
> 
> As for the big guy though err well we can noob tube(throw mechs) him like Call of Duty style


Just make sure you stand up when talking to @BigGuy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

the suspense is killing me!
whats the eta on us getting to see the line-up?


----------



## BigGuy (18/11/14)

@Marzuq It will be available on the 01/12/2014 but we will have some photos for you by the weekend the NOMNESS is busy resting after its long journey and chilaxing and gathering its strength for launch date.


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq It will be available on the 01/12/2014 but we will have some photos for you by the weekend the NOMNESS is busy resting after its long journey and chilaxing and gathering its strength for launch date.



thanks @BigGuy the preview will help with me setting aside some vape budget to get some NOMNESS too


----------



## Noddy (18/11/14)

I have gone over budget this month. So I will have to wait till mid January for the nomness...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq It will be available on the 01/12/2014 but we will have some photos for you by the weekend the NOMNESS is busy resting after its long journey and chilaxing and gathering its strength for launch date.


My photography skills aren't too bad, feel free to send me some sampl....erm.... models


----------



## BigGuy (18/11/14)

Noddy said:


> I have gone over budget this month. So I will have to wait till mid January for the nomness...



@Noddy My suggestion is cut back on the wife's or girlfriends christmas presents he he he he

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

